# Wireless Woes

## joependragon

I've got a wireless lan here at home, with 3 pcs running windows xp, and I'm trying to connect a gentoo box to it.

I was able to "see" the access point from the gentoo box (iwlist wlan0 scan), and even to get the dhcp info (with pump -i wlan0), but when I try to ping any of the other boxes or when I try to access the internet I get a "Host Unreachable"! The router can't ping my box as well... 

Any hint, please?

Thanks in advance,

Joe

----------

## gentoo_dude

what does the routing table look like after you get an IP from your dhcp server?

----------

## joependragon

well, I'm not with the laptop right now but it did added the gateway IP. like: "default 192.168.0.1 0.0.0.0 wlan0", something like that!

----------

## joependragon

no one?

----------

## mjf55

Well gentoo_dude asked for the route table after the ip address is received.  That is basic and important information to proceed with debug.  Please post the output of:

route

ifconfig

iwconfig

Are you pinging with an ip address or url?

----------

## joependragon

sorry, I wasn't with the laptop that time... here is the info you requested:

iwconfig:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> tunl0     no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

ifconfig:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lo         Encapsulamento do Link: Loopback Local
> 
>           inet end.: 127.0.0.1  Masc:255.0.0.0
> ...

 

route:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tabela de Roteamento IP do Kernel
> 
> Destino         Roteador        MÃ¡scaraGen.    OpÃ§Ãµes MÃ©trica Ref   Uso  Iface
> ...

 

I'm using IP address.

thanks again for your time!

----------

## gentoo_dude

I can't see any errors to explain why your network setup doesn't work.  Can you ping the router:  192.168.0.1 from your linux box.  If you can ping the router, then your box is configured correctly.  If you can't then check and see if you have iptables enabled on your linux computer?  If yes, try disable it then try pinging again.

----------

## joependragon

I can't ping the router, nor the router can ping it! well, I don't even know what iptables is, but typing it get me a "command not found", so I think it is not even installed! Man, I can't see any error as well, it seems to be configured just like the eth0 was (and it was working), could it be the driver? or something in the kernel? I'm totally out of ideas!

----------

## gentoo_dude

The iptables enables your firewall.  Check /var/log/messages and see if you get any errors when you try to connect to the router.  Do you use iwconfig to configure your wireless?  Do you use net.conf or wireless script in your /etc/conf.d to configure it?  

I use the net.conf script on my computer with wpa_supplicant because I have encryption enabled.  But I noticed that your wireless is open, no encryption.  Also is your network set to managed or ad-hoc?  This might give you errors if it is incorrect set.

----------

## joependragon

it is managed, I can't even bring it up if I set it to ad-hoc. I'm using iwconfig, I'm not using any scripts by now since I'm still unable to set it even manually.

/var/log/messages doesn't seem to get anything related, but dmesg gives me something everytime I try to ping something from the linux box:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:19:5b:df:fe:fa)
> 
> wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:19:5b:df:fe:fa)
> ...

 

EDIT:

that's exactly how I set the network:

first I type "iwconfig wlan0 essid default". that gives me no message.

then "ifconfig wlan0 up". dmesg gives me:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
> 
> wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0
> ...

 

then "iwlist wlan0 scan" that gives me in dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:19:5b:df:fe:fa)
> 
> 

 

and lastly "pump -i wlan0", dmesg gives me:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
> 
> wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:19:5b:df:fe:fa)
> ...

 

and that's it... any idea?

----------

## gentoo_dude

Not now because is almost 4:00 AM and I have to head to bed.  I would try to use the net script and see if it can probably configure it for you.  check out the documentation on how to use wpa_supplicant or iwconfig with the script.  I think there should be a net.example in /etc/conf.d folder.

----------

## joependragon

I GOT IT!!! the problem was with pump! it was "killing" my link! setting everything manually did the job! now, to add things to the init script...

well, thanks A LOT!

Joe

EDIT:

dhcpcd also seems to work! only the domain name resolution is quite slow! but that is not that big of a problem, and it is working anyway!

----------

